# lookin man



## viktoria25 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am 26 y.o single woman, without children..lookin man. I m cardiovascular perfusionist. Hinest, inderstanding.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

viktoria25 said:


> I am 26 y.o single woman, without children..lookin man. I m cardiovascular perfusionist. Hinest, inderstanding.


And a great typer and grammatist!


----------



## viktoria25 (Feb 7, 2012)

sorry ..I have been typed fastly and my english skills are poor. Sorry


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

viktoria25 said:


> sorry ..I have been typed fastly and my english skills are poor. Sorry


some people dont seem to realize this is the WORLD WIDE web


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

viktoria25 said:


> I am 26 y.o single woman, without children..lookin man. I m cardiovascular perfusionist. Hinest, inderstanding.


You do know this is not a dating site...try the infidelity section.


----------



## viktoria25 (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you for suggection


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

2sick said:


> You do know this is not a dating site...try the infidelity section.


come on now, not all of us are in a relationship right now


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

viktoria25 said:


> thank you for suggection


OMFG, she was joking!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Star said:


> OMFG, she was joking!!


:rofl:


----------



## viktoria25 (Feb 7, 2012)

anyway was nice to meet with every person here. Hello from Europe


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

viktoria25 said:


> anyway was nice to meet with every person here. Hello from Europe


hello europe from usa


----------



## viktoria25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Europe loves USA


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

viktoria25 said:


> Europe loves USA


usa loves everybody, except their own. 
nice to meet you too.


----------



## viktoria25 (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh get a room you two!!

Haha, omg.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Star said:


> Oh get a room you two!!
> 
> Haha, omg.


hmmm 

meh, im way too old for her.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> some people dont seem to realize this is the WORLD WIDE web


Exactly, which is why I distrust anyone who types like that pretending to be in a high position. Basically anyone who seems to good to be true and types/talks like a non-native speaker is 90%+ likely to be a nigerian scammer.

Keep chatting her up, see how long it goes till she asks for money to buy her a plane ticket to come see you. Or bury her dead cat. Or take a taxi to the hospital to see her sick child.

Someone who spent 8 years in school to work a heart-lung machine is going to have rigid standards for grammar and spelling mistakes.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

COguy said:


> Exactly, which is why I distrust anyone who types like that pretending to be in a high position. Basically anyone who seems to good to be true and types/talks like a non-native speaker is 90%+ likely to be a nigerian scammer.
> 
> Keep chatting her up, see how long it goes till she asks for money to buy her a plane ticket to come see you. Or bury her dead cat. Or take a taxi to the hospital to see her sick child.
> 
> Someone who spent 8 years in school to work a heart-lung machine is going to have rigid standards for grammar and spelling mistakes.


this was something i already thought of when i first saw the post and i would agree if they say they are from the states.
she claims to be from europe which could explain 'her' english.
you should give everyone the benefit of the doubt til they ask for money.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Star said:


> Something tells me that might not bother her?


a man can only hope 
unless it is a scam.


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> come on now, not all of us are in a relationship right now


I guess I should correct myself and say go to the social section.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

2sick said:


> I guess I should correct myself and say go to the social section.


yeah, better than your last suggestion


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> usa loves everybody, except their own.
> nice to meet you too.



okay...Guess I was wrong!!! Don't need to go to the social section!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: See 2nd, now that you changed that avatar you are making friend!!! (ik friends):smthumbup:


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> this was something i already thought of when i first saw the post and i would agree if they say they are from the states.
> she claims to be from europe which could explain 'her' english.
> you should give everyone the benefit of the doubt til they ask for money.


If that was the case I'd be chatting up 1000 people for a larger penis, casual sex with hotties, 6-pack abs, and to make millions working at home.

My comment about grammar specifically applied to people outside the US. I work with a lot of Europeans, I've never met a professional who didn't spend effort to appear to be a native english speaker, either in speech or email. I've sat in meetings where 10 people hound me for 15 minutes about how a sentence should be written to sound the most "natural".

I'd give my left nut if this chick is actually from "europe", and is a 26 year old perfusionist who wants to find love on the internet.


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

COguy said:


> Exactly, which is why I distrust anyone who types like that pretending to be in a high position. Basically anyone who seems to good to be true and types/talks like a non-native speaker is 90%+ likely to be a nigerian scammer.
> 
> Keep chatting her up, see how long it goes till she asks for money to buy her a plane ticket to come see you. Or bury her dead cat. Or take a taxi to the hospital to see her sick child.
> 
> Someone who spent 8 years in school to work a heart-lung machine is going to have rigid standards for grammar and spelling mistakes.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

COguy said:


> If that was the case I'd be chatting up 1000 people for a larger penis, casual sex with hotties, 6-pack abs, and to make millions working at home.
> 
> My comment about grammar specifically applied to people outside the US. I work with a lot of Europeans, I've never met a professional who didn't spend effort to appear to be a native english speaker, either in speech or email. I've sat in meetings where 10 people hound me for 15 minutes about how a sentence should be written to sound the most "natural".
> 
> I'd give my left nut if this chick is actually from "europe", and is a 26 year old perfusionist who wants to find love on the internet.


Coguy, larger penis AND your left nut!!!! ( I can understand the 6-pack!!):lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

COguy said:


> If that was the case I'd be chatting up 1000 people for a larger penis, casual sex with hotties, 6-pack abs, and to make millions working at home.
> 
> My comment about grammar specifically applied to people outside the US. I work with a lot of Europeans, I've never met a professional who didn't spend effort to appear to be a native english speaker, either in speech or email. I've sat in meetings where 10 people hound me for 15 minutes about how a sentence should be written to sound the most "natural".
> 
> I'd give my left nut if this chick is actually from "europe", and is a 26 year old perfusionist who wants to find love on the internet.


i understand what you are saying and appreciate your concern about a fellow tammer who may be at a very vulnerable time in his life, thanks.

all these types of things are done in jest unless something were to be proved as real.


----------



## viktoria25 (Feb 7, 2012)

COguy said:


> If that was the case I'd be chatting up 1000 people for a larger penis, casual sex with hotties, 6-pack abs, and to make millions working at home.
> 
> My comment about grammar specifically applied to people outside the US. I work with a lot of Europeans, I've never met a professional who didn't spend effort to appear to be a native english speaker, either in speech or email. I've sat in meetings where 10 people hound me for 15 minutes about how a sentence should be written to sound the most "natural".
> 
> I'd give my left nut if this chick is actually from "europe", and is a 26 year old perfusionist who wants to find love on the internet.


About my grammative. As I said I am from europe from Swizerland. I have been apologize. I think you not so well in europe culture, and you still sayin that USA win second world war )) Rome is diffrent state


----------



## viktoria25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Learn geography, culture, intelligent way of leavin..stop think of cheatin people, money and sex..All of these things are past and nature.. Human speaks about feeling, literature, history, theatre, opera, books. this is modern will be modern everytime. Not all people as you think about money,sex and cheatin


----------



## viktoria25 (Feb 7, 2012)

COguy said:


> Exactly, which is why I distrust anyone who types like that pretending to be in a high position. Basically anyone who seems to good to be true and types/talks like a non-native speaker is 90%+ likely to be a nigerian scammer.
> 
> Keep chatting her up, see how long it goes till she asks for money to buy her a plane ticket to come see you. Or bury her dead cat. Or take a taxi to the hospital to see her sick child.
> 
> Someone who spent 8 years in school to work a heart-lung machine is going to have rigid standards for grammar and spelling mistakes.


Learn geography, culture, intelligent way of leavin..stop think of cheatin people, money and sex..All of these things are past and nature.. Human speaks about feeling, literature, history, theatre, opera, books. this is modern will be modern everytime. Not all people as you think about money,sex and cheatin


----------



## viktoria25 (Feb 7, 2012)

COguy said:


> Exactly, which is why I distrust anyone who types like that pretending to be in a high position. Basically anyone who seems to good to be true and types/talks like a non-native speaker is 90%+ likely to be a nigerian scammer.
> 
> Keep chatting her up, see how long it goes till she asks for money to buy her a plane ticket to come see you. Or bury her dead cat. Or take a taxi to the hospital to see her sick child.
> 
> Someone who spent 8 years in school to work a heart-lung machine is going to have rigid standards for grammar and spelling mistakes.


You are loser.. still payin credit, account money.. you are I guess 40 still pay credit. We have house from brick ..not from trash wood.. We having good system and not judging people.. you are still savin money for next prositute or keepin away from your current wife. because you are loser. Someone have been really losed you. I dont care what you are sayin... I am sure you still keepin your morgage and paying expense. First cover your credit and pay full rize for house or make great business..after that I would try answer to you. WHO I AM


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

viktoria25 said:


> after that I would try answer to you. WHO I AM


You're a 26 year old cardiac perfusionist who is "lookin man" on a website for married people.


----------



## viktoria25 (Feb 7, 2012)

COguy said:


> You're a 26 year old cardiac perfusionist who is "lookin man" on a website for married people.


please keep discuss your next publucation


----------

